# Continental Vanco Tyre Pressure Chart



## Baron1

Thought this might be helpful.
Mel.


----------



## deefordog

Where was the info taken from as I'd like to know if there's something similar for a 215/75-16 tyre set up?


----------



## Baron1

Hi deeferdog,
I emailed Continental on the attached link and they sent it to me, very helpful.
Mel.

[email protected]


----------



## kenp

You may find this link helpful for other tyre sizes.

http://www.tyresafe.org/images/tyre-safety-guide/motorhome-leaflet.pdf


----------



## rayc

> Baron1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi deeferdog,
> I emailed Continental on the attached link and they sent it to me, very helpful.
> Mel.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks for the link. I got a very fast response to my query regarding 225 75 R16 116R CP vanco campers.
> 
> For my rear axle load of 2400kg it should be 5.25bar, a reduction of 0.25bar from the door plate label and for my front axle load of 2100kg it is 4.0bar a reduction of 1bar from the door plate label.
Click to expand...


----------



## rayc

> kenp said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may find this link helpful for other tyre sizes.
> 
> http://www.tyresafe.org/images/tyre-safety-guide/motorhome-leaflet.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Strange that under CP tyres that the very common 225 75R16 116Q is not listed.
Click to expand...


----------



## Baron1

No problem Ray, hopefully your ride will be a little less harsh :wink:


----------



## VanFlair

Hi All

Rayc i will try to link information from my IVECO book if you cross reference mine with the chart from Baron1 they are about the same give or take, then I have added the page for 225 75 16 all this info is 8 years old now so I imagine CP tyres not even heard of, but its shows that ideas have not changed that much.

The einzelbereifung is single axle and zwillingsbereifung is double axle.

Martin


----------



## VanFlair

Hi rayc

Sorry didn't realise you had figures from Continental, about 0.75 bar higher than my book so possibly that is the CP bit.

Martin


----------



## LittleGreyCat

Thanks - the book for my Hymer B544 talks about 6 bar pressure which is above the max for the Contis. 
Just goes to show you can't rely on original specifications with the vehicle, especially when the vehicle is over 5 years old. 
The maximum pressure on Michelin Camper tyres is also higher than the Continentals.

From the table I should be 4 bar/58 psi front and 5 bar/72.5 psi rear.

Next question - does anyone have a 12v tyre pump which is good for 72.5 psi without melting or taking ages?


----------



## HarryTheHymer

LittleGreyCat said:


> Next question - does anyone have a 12v tyre pump which is good for 72.5 psi without melting or taking ages?


The RAC 900 does the job but you have to connect it direct to the vehicle battery. About £80 on Amazon or ebay.


----------



## safariboy

I have a Ring RAC 600 which is fine for adjustments but obviously no good for inflation from flat. I have out 1Bar into each of 4tyres without it overheating.
Ring say that the pressure gauge will not be accurate but I have never found it to differ from my good one. I used to run at 5.5 Bar.


----------



## listerdiesel

Look on the Land Rover supplier sites, Paddocks do single and twin cylinder compressors like ours:

http://www.paddockspares.com/pm981-portable-12v-compressor.html

http://www.paddockspares.com/pm982-twin-cylinder-12v-compressor-usually-60-00gbp.html

You may want to think about a 20A cigar lighter socket for these, a standard socket probably wouldn't be man enough.

Peter


----------



## VanFlair

A cycle track pump wil do the job, I use one all the time for topping up pressure and have used it to take a tyre from flat to over 50psi, sadly it went down again but that was not the pumps fault.

And it keeps you fit.


----------



## Baron1

*Tyre Pressure Monitoring System*

Don't want to hijack this thread but does anyone use a TPMS and if so do you have any recommendations ??
Mel


----------



## acctutor

*Tyre Pal*

Hi,

We use the Tyre Pal system, works fine, although it did scare the c**p out of me, when I discovered the pressure had gone up from 75 to 92 psi after a run on the German autobahns!

Turned out Frankia think you can run the rear tyres at 96% of the max load, instead of the average of 85% to 88% that EVERYBODY else suggests.

Discussion are continuing!!!!!

Bill & Patsy


----------



## LittleGreyCat

*TPMS*

Friends had one on their Hymer but took it off again because their tyres kept slowly deflating.
No idea what it was, though.


----------

